# Opinions please



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

This is my first attempt at a little mini theme. Just looking for an opinion on it. It's Google themed, obviously.









EDIT: Update.zip available in dev section. Apex 2.0 RC2

Sent from DroidX


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

I like it. GoogleBread! Maybe a transparent notification bar?? Maybe a nice colorful drop down with googles logo in the header??


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

Very nice start I like it.


----------



## bandroidx (Jun 11, 2011)

I like it but a suggestion. Change the battery so when full its not red. it auto matically makes u think "CRITICAL power" when u see red









maybe make it google blue when full, google yellow when low and google red when critical? similar to the status bar which is cool


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I took a few suggestions. Battery now goes blue, yellow, red. Themed slider, still a work in progress, not transparent does anyone know how to make it transparent? The graphic itself is transparent but it comes up solid. I have the 3G icons themed, still need to do wifi which will take me a while to draw. I have a 6 month old.









Sent from DroidX


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

If enough people are interested I'll make an update.zip for it when it's finished.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, I like that pulldown a lot! Please do make an update.zip!


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, I'll do my best to make the 3G and wifi icons tonight and release an update.zip, unless you guys think yellow is fine.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the 3g and WiFi should be the same color since you only see one at a time. I think leaving as yellow is fine as it shows contrast against the other icons its by.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Uploaded an update.zip in the Developer sub forum, plan to work on it more for RC2 so please leave any feedback there.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool signal bars dude!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

You better watch out.... google might kang it for ICS


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the positive words guys, means a lot.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice to see something this original. It looks great.


----------



## mjd515 (Jun 14, 2011)

honestly its really nice and pretty awesome, if i was going for that kind of a theme i would totally flash this but im still in love with my gingercome liberty there


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

love it


----------

